# Commercial bee hive boxes from Bennett Apiaries Inc.



## Bennettapiaries

Bennett Apiaries- New manufactured Hive Equipment

Hobby quantities available for pickup only. 















Hand holds front and back only is our standard, Hand holds cut into the sides available upon request. substitute 1 1/2" cleats for no charge.

Assembly available for only $2.00 per box! Painting available for $3.50, we only use premium Behr paint and we do a solid prime coat before our paint coat, we don't cut corners on quality.

Below is our price list: Tell us if you can get a better price elsewhere and we will do our best to beat it!


Deep brood boxes (unassembled) 

budget grade (Solid boxes which may be assembled without holes or serious splits generally an excellent highly serviceable box).

50-124: $9
125+: $8.00
500+ : $7.50
1000+:$7.25


Commercial Grade (does not allow knots in joints, loose knots, large cracks/checks/pitch pockets or knots which weaken the rabbet/frame rest.)

50-124: $10
125+: $8.75
500+: $8.25
1000+:$7.95


New Premium Grade (allows virtually no blemishes, very small tight/smooth knots away from fingers, hand holds, edges of the box etc, no cracks or splitting pitch pockets or other defects. Most of these boards are completely clear with no knots at all.
125 minimum order $10.00ea
250 or more: $9.50 ea


Medium Honey Supers (sold as "mill Run" a mix of mostly commercial with some budget).

50-124: $8
125+: $7.00
250+: $6.75
500+: $6.50
1000+:$6.25


Nuc Boxes; 5-frame or send your dimensions (unassembled) additional discount pricing may be available based on what we have in stock and seasonal demand.

50-99: $10
100+: $8.00
250+: $7.50
1000+:$7.00

5 frame Nuc Lid and Bottom Board set (assembled)

50+: $9
100+: $8
500+: $7.50
1000+: $7

Mini queen mating nuc:
Call for quote as we match your preferred design

Bottom Boards 8 or 10-frame (unassembled)

50+ $10
125+ $9
500+ $8


Migratory covers, Add Patty Rims for $2

50+ $6
125+$4.50
250+$4.25
500+$4.00
1000+$3.75



50% deposit required at the time of order to hold your place on our schedule. Please include full contact information for deposits sent through the mail. The balance is due on pickup. Deposit Check can be made out to Bennett Apiaries and sent to 20015 Verner Ct. Red Bluff, CA 96080. Local US Bank Branch deposit available on request.

For Delivery orders, payment in full is due before the order is shipped.

No returns, no cancellations, Deposits Non-Refundable.


----------



## Fusion_power

> we only use premium bear paint


 Hope those bears are ok with using their paint. Behr perhaps?


----------



## Bennettapiaries

Now offering Inset frame rest, the strongest top joint on the market.

A word about pricing; the pine market is getting extremely tight right now, and prices are going up very quickly. Some mills won't even sell trucks of 1x12 this week because everything is going to the building market as 2x4s etc and the log supply is so short......

As a result, I will need to quote orders individually and quotes will only be good for the current load of lumber since each time I reorder it is more expensive. 

I can take deposits for orders to be delivered/paid in full after almond checks come in, but if you want to avoid significant price increases, please put your orders in very soon so I can book the lumber at todays prices. I anticipate this causing problems with all the box manufacturers so please plan timeline's and budgets accordingly.

Email me at [email protected]


----------



## ethanhogan

Sent email


----------



## Bennettapiaries

We will be adding assembled wood frames with plastic foundation to our product offerings this spring. 
The price for the frames is: 
500-1000 $1.95
1,000-9,000 $1.90
10,000-19,000 $1.85
20,000+ $1.80

Double waxed foundation will be available, it will add $.20-.25 per frame depending on quantity and current price from our foundation supplier. 

We will accept orders for frames now, delivery or pickup will be available after almonds this spring when our production/assembly is fully running.


----------



## Bennettapiaries




----------



## Tibbigt

Email sent!!


----------



## Arlo

Can you give me shipping cost on 10 medium boxes shipped to 63367?

Thanks


----------



## Bennettapiaries

Small quantities orders will be handled through our website www.bennettapiaries.com we will soon have the automatic shipping calculator running


----------



## Bennettapiaries

If I do not immediately reply on Beesource, please contact me at [email protected] or text (530) 526-5504, I cant hear my phone when the machines are running in the shop but I can answer texts and emails on my phone during the work day. 

Also see our website at www.bennettapiaries.com its a work in progress but we will soon have a shipping calculator for hobby quantities, commercial quantities please contact me by email or phone.


----------



## Bennettapiaries

See new prices and information on newer thread.


----------

